# Diamond back Sturgeon



## foxfish (23 Apr 2022)

I have been working on replacing some decking on a pond that I built way beck in 1988, in fact it is the third time it has been replaced!
Most of the fish are 30 + years old, there were two sturgeon at one time but just the one now ……


----------



## dean (29 Apr 2022)

Always wanted one of these 
What do you feed it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (29 Apr 2022)

It spends 24 hours a day sucking the sides of the pond so I guess it feeds on what ever it can find in the short weed that grows there,
It will also eat floating koi pellets that drift into the sides, it will stick its head right out of the water to get its mouth at water level….. funny old thing!


----------



## MichaelJ (29 Apr 2022)

Hi @foxfish  What a beautiful fish! That Sturgeon (if it is indeed a Acipenser gueldenstaedtii)  is rare even in nature - it's actually categorized on the IUCN list as "Critically Endangered". I bet it wasn't when you got it. Do you know if its a male or a female and how big it is approx? age?

This might might a different sturgeon than the rare one I mentioned above. 

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## foxfish (29 Apr 2022)

Well to start with it is not my fish but lives in a pond that I built 32 years ago and I am presently working on.
However I did supply all the fish including two sturgeon, I imported 20 of them when there were 8” long in 1989.
They were sold to me as Diamond back Sturgeon and suitable to be kept in large ponds alongside Koi fish.
There were said to reach a maximum length of 3’ and around 20lb in weight. 
I bought them from a wholesaler called Whitewoods  in London.
This one is one of only two I know of, that are still alive,  but there could easily be others that I dont know about as all the 20 were sold.
This one is in fact about 40” long but has not grown for many years, it has been in the pond for 32 years.


----------

